# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  لـدار الـمُرتـضى الليــلـه نـروح بلهفــــة الخــاطـر ،، تصويري

## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
إنا لله وإن إليه راجعون
عظم الله لنا ولكم الاجر بهذا المصاب الجلل
السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين
عظم الله أجوركم بمصاب أمير المؤمنين فهذا جبرائيل بين السماوات والأرضين يصرخ تهدمت والله أركان الهدى ، أركان الهدى تهدمت بمقتل إمام الموحدين وإمام الوصيين وقائد الغر المحجلين نفس النبي وخليفته في الأرض ومن حربه حرب النبي وسلمه سلم النبي 
وهو أخ النبي في الدنيا والآخرة...  
عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصابنا بسيدنا وامامنا امير المؤمنين،،  
،،،
آن الحداد ضربة هدت أساقيف العماد
أطفئوا بالحقد أنوار الرشاد مأجورين 
بمصابنا في أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام
،،، 
كما وعدتكم بوضع صور زيارتي للنجف 
وبالخصوص صور الى مشهد إمامي وإمام الكونين 
الامام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام  
،،،
لـدار الـمُرتـضى الليــلـه نـروح بلهفــــة الخــاطـر
نعايــن بيهـــا شلـ يجري قبل لا حيــدر ايســافــــر
اشوف الأنبـيـــاء وحـَـضـرة الأمـــلاك
واشوف اتعطَّــــلت هذا المسا الأفــلاك
،،، 
 
،،،
لهيب الشوق ايعانــدنـــي واشوف المرقــد بعينـــي
يـ ريت الليله ياخــــذنـي وإلى صحنــه يودينـــــي
،،، 
 
،،،
على ازيارة علي ميـِّـــت واريـــــد اوصـــل
واخلى اضلوعــي فــوق اترابـــه تــتــفـصل
أُو لو قالــو ثــمــن لــزيـــاره جـــفـيـــنــــك
أقول اخذوهـــــا بس هذا الحــلــم يحصـــــل
،،، 

إلتقاطه من مطعم الفندق اللي سكنا فيه وهو مطل على القبة النوراء للمشهد المعظم 
،،، 
الحين صور ليليه للمشهد 
 
،،،
أحــس اللــــيـلـه زوَّاره تمــوج بســاحـــة المشهـد
أُو كلمن يبذل المهجــــه وايريــــد ايلامس المرقـد 
،،، 
 
،،،
سلام الله اعــلى جرحــــك ياعلي الكــــرار
فــداك الشيعــــه أشِّــــــر ياعلي واختـــــار
سلام الله عــلــى أرض الــنـجــف للـيـــوم
رهيبــــه ومن حزنهـــا تلــفــــت الأنظـــار
،،،

 
،،، 
من أوصل لأعتابـــــك يحيــدر لنزع افــــــادي
واتعفـــــر على اترابك أُو بسمك مهجتي اتنادي
جيت ابجي على اغيابك يتيم و ضايع وصـــادي
جيت ادعي على بابـــك يـ قصــة أهلي واجداي 
،،،
مشتاق خليـــت الوطـــن مشتـــاق لك يابوالحســـــن
ياريــت يقبلني القبــــــر مذبوح بالهــــم والشجــــن
مشتاق أسكن حضرتــك والشوق ما لحـظــه سكــن
محتاج والله اليـ طيبتـــك ماشوف مثلــك بالزمــــــن 
،،، 
 




دعوااااااااتكم 
موفقين لكل خير وصلاااااح
دمتم بكل الاماني 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم أحبتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

صبآإح الورد ، 
عظم الله آجورنآ وآإجوركم ..

تصوير روعه :) ..

تسلم الإيدين النعًوومه عوآميه على التصوير النآإيس ،

ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،

الله يتقبل منكم صآإلح الأعمآل ،

وفي ميزآن حسنآتش ..

ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## ملكه القلوب

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

عظم الله اجورنا وأجوركم

تسلم هالانامل على التصوير الررررروعه

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

يعطيك الف عافيه

بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

تصوير رائع جداً ..

مأجوره ..

كل المودة

----------


## شاري الطيب

ماشاء الله 
خيتي الصووووره رهييييبه 
عظم الله اجوركم ومثابين
يعطيك العااافيه
تحيااااااتي

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

اللهم صل على محمد و’آل محمد
عظم الله اجورنا واجووركم
تصووير روعة وناايس 
يسلموو الانامل ,,, سلاامي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
سلام الله على علي فحل الفحول وزوج البتول ووصي الرسول وابو السبطين الحسن والحسين 
ماشااااء الله تصوير في غاية الدقه والرووووعه
اخذتنا الصور للنجف ونعاين القبة النوراااء ونطوف حول الضريح الشامخ لإمام المؤمنين
 وليث الموحدين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام
تسلم الايااادي خيوة ع هيييك لقطات رهيييييييبه
والله يعطيج الف الف عاااافيه 
ويرزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارته زفي الاخرة شفاعته
ومـــأجورة باستشهاد الامام الهمام سيف الله
ماننحرم رواائع الجديد
دمتي بحمى الجليل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سلام الله عليك يا ابا الحسن
صور رائعه جدا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> صبآإح الورد ،
> صباح الجوري
> 
> 
> عظم الله آجورنآ وآإجوركم ..
> اجرنا واجرك ياااارب
> 
> تصوير روعه :) ..
> 
> ...




 غناتي ملاااامح كيوته  :bigsmile: 
اسعدني تواصلك في متصفحي 
لا خلا ولا عدم 
الله يعطيش العافيه 
وان شاء الله الله يرزقش زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخره
موفقه لكل خير وصلاااح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> عظم الله اجورنا وأجوركم
> اجرنااا واجرش غناتي 
> 
> تسلم هالانامل على التصوير الررررروعه
> الله يسلمش ويحفظش ياااارب 
> 
> ...



 تسلمي غناتي ملكة القلوب ع التواجد 
لا خلا ولا عدم 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي  بكل الاماني

----------


## همس الصمت

السلام عليك ياساكن النجف
السلام عليك يا ابا الحسن والحسين ..
تصوير في قمة الروعة والجمال
صور أخذتنا الى حيث الامام
وهيجت قلوبنا لهذه الزيارة 
فنحن متحسرين للوصول اليهم ..
الله يسلم الديات يارب على هيك صور ..
موفقة الغلا ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

صور جمييله جدا 
الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم الوصوول
وان شاء الله زياره مقبووله 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> يعطيك الله العافيه ..
>  الله يعافيك اخووي 
> تصوير رائع جداً ..
> 
> مأجوره ..
> اجرنا واجرك 
> ...



تسلم اخووي ع التواجدي الذي اسعدني 
مأجوررر
موفق لكل خير 
دمت بود

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> ماشاء الله 
> 
> خيتي الصووووره رهييييبه 
> عظم الله اجوركم ومثابين
> يعطيك العااافيه
> 
> تحيااااااتي





 تسلم اخوووي شاري الطيب
اجرنااا واجررك
اشكرك ع التواجد 
موفق لكل خير 
دمت بود

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> اللهم صل على محمد و’آل محمد
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> عظم الله اجورنا واجووركم
> اجرنااا واجركم ،، مأجوره ومثابه 
> تصووير روعة وناايس 
> الرووعه توااجدش خيتووو
> يسلموو الانامل ,,, سلاامي



 الله يعطييش العافيه خيتوو ع التوااجد الحلووو
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> سلام الله على علي فحل الفحول وزوج البتول ووصي الرسول وابو السبطين الحسن والحسين 
> السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين 
> ماشااااء الله تصوير في غاية الدقه والرووووعه
> الرووعه في توااصلج معااي في متصفااحتي 
> لا خلا ولا عدم من نور هالطله 
> اخذتنا الصور للنجف ونعاين القبة النوراااء ونطوف حول الضريح الشامخ لإمام المؤمنين
> وليث الموحدين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام
> ...



 تسلمي يا الغلاااا ع التواااصل الذي يسعدني كثيراً 
موفقه لكل خير وصلااح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> سلام الله عليك يا ابا الحسن
> صور رائعه جدا



سلام الله عليك يا امامي وامام الكونين 
تسلمي ع التواصل 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاااح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> السلام عليك ياساكن النجف
> 
> السلام عليك يا ابا الحسن والحسين ..
> تصوير في قمة الروعة والجمال
> صور أخذتنا الى حيث الامام
> وهيجت قلوبنا لهذه الزيارة 
> فنحن متحسرين للوصول اليهم ..
> الله يسلم الديات يارب على هيك صور ..
> موفقة الغلا ..




 السلام عليك يا ابا الحسن 
اشكررر توااجدش  المنورر صفحتي غلااااتي 
الله يرزقش الوصوول ان شااء الله في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم ياااارب يا كريم 
موفقه غلااااتي لكل خير وصلاااح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------

